# HK compact to carry



## mkim1120 (Aug 2, 2007)

i am REALLY REALLY REALLY interested in getting a HK subcompact as a carry piece and to have in the office..
now, how is the HK USP Compact 40cal in size versus the HK P2000 40cal vesus the size in the HK p2000SK?
how do they compare in shooting/recoil.
if not these what other of the HK compacts can hg members recommend?
last time i held a p2000(if i am remembering correctly) the grip felt a bit short in my hand...
what is the difference between the p2000vsp2000sk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I really like my USPc - but mine is in 9mm. I am not a big 40 cal fan. So, I can't comment on that.

If U like cocked and locked or want a manual safety, get the USPc. If not, get the P2000.


----------



## Rivers (Mar 1, 2007)

mkim1120 said:


> i am REALLY REALLY REALLY interested in getting a HK subcompact as a carry piece and to have in the office..
> now, how is the HK USP Compact 40cal in size versus the HK P2000 40cal vesus the size in the HK p2000SK?
> how do they compare in shooting/recoil.
> if not these what other of the HK compacts can hg members recommend?
> ...


In .40, the P2sk is going to be snappier just because it's smaller than the others. I have one and recently let a gun store employee who has a USPc .40 try mine out. (His is a DA/SA while my SK is a standard 8lb. LEM trigger.) He comes back a couple minutes later with a big grin on his face. Then he takes my light (5.5lb trigger) USPf .45 out. He looks at me funny when I tell him not to bother with 10 or 15 yards, but take it out to the maximum (about 22 yards at that range.) He comes back a few minutes later with his target. Everything within a nice 3 - 4" group except for his first two rounds, getting used to the different trigger. He's getting his .40 converted into a light LEM now too!

Anyway, I compared the dimensions of the USPc, P2000 and my P2000sk. The first two are nearly identical from front sight to hammer to heel. The SK is less than 3/4" shorter in barrel length and 1/2" shorter in grip length than the others. Since the SK can use the magazines from either of the others (add the X-Grip spacer for better feel), its grip length could actually match the longer USPc and P2000. Or, for maximum concealment, use the standard 9-round magazine with the SK (making it 9+1.) I have medium to large hands, not huge but they fit the USPf nicely.

Personally, I think the SK is a great weapon. I prefer to shoot my USPf .45 just because it does everything SO well, but I can't conceal the fullsize anywhere nearly as well as the SK. The .40 caliber is a very potent round and gives me a lot more confidence than a 9mm. As I mostly practice within 15 yards with the SK, it's a devastating firearm. It even holds its own at 20+ yards but the short sight length (shorter slide, less distance between sights) makes it inherently less accurate than any fullsize might be. I did have HK convert my v1 USPf to the light LEM to better match the SK's LEM for more consistent feel when shooting both. The LEM does not normally use a manual safety lever as the trigger pull is a very deliberate distance. Not overwhelming but enough to make an accidental discharge very unlikely. I use a SafeCarry with the SK with one in the pipe, or a Crossbreed SuperTuck IWB. The LEM trigger makes forgetting to disengage the safety a non-issue. As a concealed firearm, it's just one less thing to remember when you have to react without time to check things off a list.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

You are definitely making the right choice with H&K. I am sure no matter which model you go with you will be pleased.


----------



## john_anderson_ii (Aug 20, 2007)

For CCW purposes, I really like my HKP2000SK. 

Pros:

It's small and light. Carrying IWB I hardly know its there.
Once you get to know, the LEM trigger has incredible advantages.


Cons:

Mine is 40 S&W and it is snappy and quite prone to muzzle flip. A very firm grip is required to correct this. 
An extra 1/2" on the grip would be nice.
Ammo capacity is a little short (9+1)


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

IMO....the .40 S&W P2000 is great and a good cal for whatever. You can carry it cocked and locked like the USP. That's if it has the decocking lever on it. I do it all the time. 

Ruger45


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

RUGER45 said:


> IMO....the .40 S&W P2000 is great and a good cal for whatever. You can carry it cocked and locked like the USP. That's if it has the decocking lever on it. I do it all the time.
> 
> Ruger45


You have a P2000 that can be carried cocked and locked? Not a USPc?

Please post a photo because P2000s cannot be carried cocked and locked - either they come in LEM, or they are DA/SA with a decocker on the back - and that decocker doesn't work cocked and locked.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah, I think Ruger 45 must mean a round in the chamber and decocked. My USP can be carried cocked and locked or decocked, but the P2000 is only LEM or DA/SA w/ decocker.

I think the P2000 is a little thinner than the USP - at least my 9mm P2000 is thinner than my USP.45c.


----------



## Gary_P (Jun 10, 2006)

personally, I like my USPc .45




Gary


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

Is the USPc 9mm significantly slimmer than the .45 enough that carrying iwb would make a significant difference? Also, if I come across a stainless USPc should I pick it up? from what I understand aren't those discontinued?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not discontinued, just no longer imported into the USA. So, if ya find one - get it.


----------

